# Σοσιαλφιλελευθερισμός



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Σοσιαλφιλελευθερισμός, σοσιαλοφιλελευθερισμός, κοινωνικός φιλελευθερισμός 

Ο τύπος με το συνδετικό -ο- (προσωπική μου αδυναμία, ήδη στη _σοσιαλοδημοκρατία_) έχει ελάχιστα ευρήματα (μόλις αυξηθέντα κατά ένα):
https://www.google.gr/search?q="σοσιαλοφιλελευθερισμό"

Κατά τ' άλλα:
*social liberalism* [EN]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_liberalism
*social-libéralisme* [FR]
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social-libéralisme

*Un socialisme « social-libéral », c'est-à-dire ?* (Le Monde)
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...e-qu-etre-social-liberal_4479920_4355770.html

*Τι εννοούμε όταν μιλάμε για τον σοσιαλφιλελευθερισμό*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231344961


Επισημαίνω:
Le PS a appelé à voter « oui » au traité constitutionnel européen de 2005, qui sanctuarisait les règles de libre concurrence, de liberté de circulation des capitaux, de libéralisation de l’économie, etc. Et les députés socialistes ont également approuvé le traité de Lisbonne, qui reprenait l’essentiel du TCE de 2005.
Plus récemment, avec François Hollande, le Parti socialiste a entériné une « politique de l’offre » visant à offrir un terrain favorable aux entreprises, avec le pacte de compétitivité », ou le « choc de simplification » administrative.

Το 2005, το κόμμα τάχθηκε υπέρ του «ναι» στη συνταγματική συνθήκη της Ευρώπης, η οποία καθιέρωνε τους κανόνες ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού, ελεύθερης κυκλοφοράς των κεφαλαίων και φιλελευθεροποίησης της οικονομίας. Πιο πρόσφατα, με τον Φρανσουά Ολάντ, το κόμμα υποστήριξε μια «πολιτική της προσφοράς», που επιχειρεί να δώσει μεγαλύτερα περιθώρια στις επιχειρήσεις με το Σύμφωνο Ανταγωνιστικότητας.


----------

